# Ranger without option 40



## Endura2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey guys, basically I want to be a ranger. Long story short, back in October I earned a contract that was 11x option 40. I ended up not being able to ship and I tore my meniscus. My recruiters said to ship and just go straight to sick call, however, everyone who I spoke to(Reddit, Former Military personnel, 75th recruiting) told me to cancel the contract in order to heal. My knee is starting to heal I went back to my recruiter, they basically told me that there were know option 40 11x contracts. They offered me 18x and said I could just fail out of SFAS and drop a packet for RASP. This seemed not to be a good Idea so I declined the offer I think this pissed them off because they said they were going to close my application. My question is what should I do? Try to get a regular 11x or 11x option 4 and try to get a slot for rasp in basic? take the 18x? wait? any tips would help a bunch.


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2018)

This has been covered over and over on the board. Do some research and then come back with specific questions not already covered.


----------

